# Do you feel like you are in school for wrong reasons?



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

Deep, deep down, I don't want to be here that bad, but feel like I have to be in order to get anywhere in life. I want an education because I want knowledge, but I wish there were some other way to go about it. I hate writing papers and turning in assignments, but every time I do them I try to tell myself that I have to do it for my family and for the future and that people will be disappointed in me if I failed. I feel like I am partly here for myself, but mostly here for others...

Does anyone else feel this way? Is it right to be doing this for others? Will I suffer the consequences in the end by being extremely unhappy?


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

Same exact way I feel, do what suits your life best. I cannot for the life of me stay in college with the condition im in right now, it will dissapoint my parents to tears, i have wasted so much of tuition money, but theres nothing much i can do about feeling so depressed and tired everyday that I can barely get to class on time or focus on assignments.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

brownkeys said:


> I want an education because I want knowledge, but I wish there were some other way to go about it.


There are other ways to make a living, and there are most certainly other ways to go about obtaining knowledge.

I am only in school because I am still too afraid to get out into the world and pursue something. School keeps me inactive. I believe that regardless of what you do, the most crucial factor is going out and doing it. ; - ;


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm in school because it's what was expected of me and there really isn't anything else for me to do. I hate every second of it.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i don't hate school. i like college but i hate my major. i only choose it because my parents kept telling me how great it is and how much i would be making when graduate but i have absolutely no interest in it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm a grad student, and I often feel like I'm in school for the wrong reasons. I feel like I'm in school only because it's the only thing I'm good at--I don't have any other skills or abilities; there's nothing else out there I'd be able to make a living doing. So I feel like I'm only here by default, not because I have any genuine passion or ambition for academia. It's one thing if you're an undergrad and you just want to tough it out and get the college degree, but I'm working on my PhD, at which level it's a lot tougher to stay motivated if you don't have a genuine passion for it. Much harder to "fake it," as it were.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I think I decided to go to college because I really did want to learn. I considered not going, or waiting, but I went straight from high school. There are times when my SA gets in my way of achieving my full potential, especially being an English major where most of the students are only too willing to speak up. Some teachers developed a grudge toward me for never speaking up. I think if anything I would have gone back and switched majors, but I really do enjoy what I'm doing. Aside from the research papers, which I never learned to like. Just wish my major was a little more friendly to quiet people. :lol


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

I feel the same way. I don't want to be there, but I know I'm there because it can only benefit me. Plus my parents basically dragged me back to school.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

Sheri said:


> I think I decided to go to college because I really did want to learn. I considered not going, or waiting, but I went straight from high school. There are times when my SA gets in my way of achieving my full potential, especially being an English major where most of the students are only too willing to speak up. Some teachers developed a grudge toward me for never speaking up. I think if anything I would have gone back and switched majors, but I really do enjoy what I'm doing. Aside from the research papers, which I never learned to like. Just wish my major was a little more friendly to quiet people. :lol


I think I know what you mean. I'm also planning to major in english + Bio, but I sometimes feel like I have no business pursuing this because of my SA. There are some classes that I have now where I really do want to speak up but then I panic and either don't say anything at all or make a fool of myself-I usually tend to make a fool of myself so when that desire to speak comes up I get anxious because I know I will regret it a few minutes later. I just can't help myself sometimes. It's even worse when you know that you will be graded for class participation.

I feel the same way as you too anonymid, I feel like getting an education and doing well in class is the only thing i've got going for me. But I can just imagine how bad it could be if I were in graduate school. Nevertheless, I'm sure I will end up doing the same thing to myself.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nyx said:


> I'm in school because it's what was expected of me and there really isn't anything else for me to do. I hate every second of it.


Same here. Well, I don't really hate it, I just don't think I like it either.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I understand the importance of getting some form of post secondary schooling in order to make a good living, but I hate what I'm majoring in, and I hate what university I'm at. The only reason I"m at this university is because my parents pressured me into coming here-it was supposed to be prestigious. Quite frankly, I find it overrated, unfriendly, lacking in student enthusiasm or collectivity, difficult, and too theoretical as a school.

My lack of enthusiasm for my major, and my school shows up in my gpa..and everyday, I'm just struggling to get by with my crappy marks, and I just want it to be over soon, so I can get out and do something.


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

im in college because i see it as the only way to get a decent job. i have no special skills or talents i could use for work so a diploma will be the only thing ive got. 
and i hate school. i like to learn, but i hate being graded on everything, memorizing stuff i will never use and just forget, forced to do stupid assignments, etc...


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

I love my major and I love to learn. It's the wonders of SA that keep me from really enjoying the whole college experience.


----------



## dobug (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah,
I don't know why I go to my school. It's Christian and:
I can't socialize.
I'm not motivated to work.
I hate everyone.
I'm not a Christian anymore.
I do nearly everything they're against.

There's nothing there for me.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

wituckius said:


> I didn't feel like going to college after High school so I just didn't go. I took a year off and after a year my mind felt like it was disintegrating. So I decided to go back to school and I'm loving it. I love learning and I love the stimulation that it brings. I feel more alive for some reason when I'm learning.


Do you think that taking a year off helped you in finding your desire to go back to school and learn? My brother who is suppose to be a year ahead of me did very poorly in high school and took a year off. Now we are both freshmen and for some reason he is more excited about school than I am. He's like a different person now and works so hard in school, It's a side my family has never seen in him and we are proud. I think taking a year off helped him to put things into perspective. I haven't had that experience so I can't relate, but it does give me something to push against in a way.


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in college because I want reinforcement for when I look for a career. I definately think i'm in school for the wrong reason because I dread going to all my classes and I have no ambition to study for exams.


----------



## iheartcalc (Nov 20, 2005)

> Yup, working at a @#%$ job helped also. Taking a year off was the smartest thing for me to do. I feel refreshed and highly motivated.


I seriously wish I did that, but parents wouldn't like it for sure~

I'm at school, because I was expected to go to college since I was born. I don't want to be here, I'm just wasting time & money, failing everything, it's not fun at all!!!


----------



## Reb (Nov 20, 2005)

I feel for everyone who seems to be in school because they are pushed by parents, though that is not particularly my problem. For me, not doing excellent will disappoint them a great deal I suspect. 

Recently I was offered a phd opportunity, and have declined because I wish to do my masters first, though I am not entirely sure why I am doing my masters, I guess to waste time before actually having to decide what I am going to do with my life. 
I really enjoy learning, but I do not do well in the class room, unfortunately, my SAD gets in the way of my opinionated personality, so when I answer questions they often seem rude and condescending...or I am crippled by feeling stupid, yet I still try and show everyone I'm not. Its a horrible cycle and I am starting to think maybe I would be able to heal better if I did not pursue my masters. 

Though I have traveled, and lived on my own, spent months working for volunteer organizations abroad, and honestly those were my lowest periods for SAD because I had to try so hard to be part of the group and not be a downer to them all the time, so from those experiences I am afraid to leave school. Not fun. 

I do think its important however to educate yourself, whether formally or not.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The reason I'm in college is that I enjoy learning. It's coming up with what I want to do with my life that's the problem. I'm majoring in psychology, and after I get my bachelor's I'll probably be going on to get my Ph.D. The only problem is, I don't know if this is what I want. I'd like to go to film school, but I don't think I'm good enough to actually ever be involved in projects I want.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm in school because I can't drive and I have a phobia of getting a job. It also forces me to work on my SA, even though it is extremely painful


----------



## maineiac (Nov 20, 2005)

I like college, some courses can be interesting, others not so much. I'm not sure why I'm there, probably for a better future, there was never any question whether I'll go or not because my parents both have PhDs and want me to do mine before I'm 25 :eek we'll see about that.. I actually wish college was longer, beats having to get a job and everything else that comes with the "real life".


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

maineiac said:


> I actually wish college was longer, beats having to get a job and everything else that comes with the "real life".


That's my philosophy :lol


----------

